# ACPI SystemIO conflict with new Kernel

## dman777

I upgraded my system and my kernel from 2.6.39 to 3.7.10. For some reason, dmesg shows the below ACPI conflict/error. My Gigabyte motherboard is only about 4 years old, so I don't know why I would be getting a lack of support for it's ACPI. This doesn't effect my system that I can see up front, but I would really like to fix this. 

```

[    5.487051] systemd-udevd[1109]: starting version 197

[    1.676734] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

[    5.778759] ACPI Warning: 

[    5.778764] 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \SOR1 1 (20120913/utaddress-251)

[    5.778767] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    5.962222] cdrom_id (1173) used greatest stack depth: 4280 bytes left

```

Here is what is from .config:

```

localhost linux-3.7.10-gentoo # grep -i acpi .config

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

```

----------

## 188562

Resource conflicts with 3.5.0 + looks like DSDT error. HOWTO: Fix Common ACPI Problems (DSDT, ECDT, etc.) + ACPI/Fix common problems

----------

## dman777

I don't think this is from the DSDT errors. Reason being, when using kernel 2.6.39, I recompiled my DSDT I got the same errors....this APCI error did not exist with that DSDT and it's errors. 

I think this is more of an actual hardware conflict with the new kernel, but I don't know what resource Region \SOR1 1 is.

----------

## trismo

kernel dev says ist not a error just a info

for use old driver *tco *wdt

blacklist LPC_ICH

EDIT

sory old is not right 

just lpc_ich = generic driver

*tco *wdt contain chipset specific driverLast edited by trismo on Tue Mar 19, 2013 11:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dman777

Even if it is considered a warning, I am concerned because a resource conflict is something that should be resolved. 

Not sure what you mean for use old driver *tco *wdt....I'm not sure what device  Region \SOR1 1 is so I don't know what driver is being used.

----------

## trismo

check  here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

with "lspci -n" search the module for LPC interface

----------

## dman777

```
[    5.778764] 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \SOR1 1 (20120913/utaddress-251)
```

How can you tell this is a LPC Interface? 

I did a search on that website with my lspc -n output and I got:

```

1002439d      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI   SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller
```

That is what I got from lpci -n in regards to a LPC Interface:

```
00:14.3 0601: 1002:439d
```

But I still can't map out any relation from the above information to:

```
[    5.778764] 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \SOR1 1 (20120913/utaddress-251)
```

----------

## dman777

This is from a chroot enviroment into my new root partition...so its running in old kernel 2.6.39 if that matters(hopefully doesn't):

```

localhost / # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 1002:5957

00:02.0 0604: 1002:5978

00:0a.0 0604: 1002:597f

00:11.0 0106: 1002:4390

00:12.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:12.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:12.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 3c)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:439c

00:14.3 0601: 1002:439d

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384

00:14.5 0c03: 1002:4399

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1200

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1201

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1202

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1203

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1204

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0391 (rev a1)

02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 02)

localhost / # 

```

----------

## trismo

oh AMD sorry can not realy help you

i2c-piix4,sp5100_tco 

check its load

EDIT was mistake on first post you use a intel system

EDIT2 open kernel bug but i thinks its a wontfix

----------

## dman777

I beginning to think this is a won't get fixed thing ether. 

What part of the system does this ACPI conflict apply to? Is it the cpu, memory, or hard drive bus?  I am worried that in time my system will be buggy from it.

----------

## trismo

Hwmon part can make problems not working sensors.

But the main system components a not affected.

And don't use suspends mode.

----------

## dman777

Ok, I got good news and bad news...the good news is I disabled the piix4 driver on the smbus which stooped the "SystemIO conflicts with Region \SOR1 1".

But the bad news is I still get this message upon boot up:

```
[    1.676734] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register! 
```

What would be causing this? 

Since this is my host pc that stays on 24hr/7days a week I have suspend disabled in the kernel.

----------

## trismo

you get this after udevd try rebuild udev.

check kernel with

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

hope that is it

----------

## dman777

I found out the timing on that ACPI message came in late, back tracked to the time it came around, and found some more that have to do with the drives:

```

[    1.670708] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.670753] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.670791] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.670825] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.672184] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            _NEC     DVD_RW ND-3520AW 3.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.673718] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.673720] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.673860] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.674028] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    1.674253] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      OCZ-VERTEX       1.5  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.674471] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

[    1.674471] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] 250069680 512-byte logical blocks: (128 GB/119 GiB)

[    1.674558] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.674560] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.674586] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.675798] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    1.676129]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.676139] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

[    1.676139] scsi 5:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD15EADS-00P 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.676369] sd 5:0:1:0: [sdb] 2930277168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)

[    1.676429] sd 5:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.676431] sd 5:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.676453] sd 5:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.676877] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.678706] sd 5:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    1.732845]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 >

[    1.733513] sd 5:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

```

----------

## HomeUser

Hello,

I have a GA-970A-DS3 gigabyte board with a AMD ATI Turks XT (Radeon HD 6670).

I am wondering why I see nothing of the Radeon card if submit the command "sensors".

sensors-detect tells me

```

Using driver `i2c-piix4' for device 0000:00:14.0: ATI Technologies Inc SB600/SB700/SB800 SMBus

```

but does not put i2c-piix4 in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors.

Now I see every time I load i2c_piix4

```

[ 2952.162696] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \SOR1 1 (20120913/utaddress-251)

[ 2952.162708] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

in dmesg.

```

Maybe a related problem?

----------

## Ant P.

Do you have the correct driver loaded? Radeon cards only have a hwmon interface when the radeon kernel module is loaded.

----------

## HomeUser

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Do you have the correct driver loaded? Radeon cards only have a hwmon interface when the radeon kernel module is loaded.

 

I am not sure. I don't seem to need the radeon module to use my screen. But dit put CONFIG_DRM_RADEON as module trying to get hwmon working for the video card.

I (now) see the i2c_piix4 module loaded afer startup but used by nobody. Trying to unload it, load radeon module and reload i2c_piix4 does not seem to make any difference for sensors and sensors-detect.

I understood from the radeon page on x.org the hwmon chip could be something like (lm63, lm64, etc.)

http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

I did put all sensor drivers as modules, can load a number of modules associated with lm* chips (http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices) after loading radeon and before reloading or not loading i2c_piix4, it does not seem to make a difference for sensors and sensors-detect and the modules are not used.

----------

## ffhaddad

This post is a bit dated, but since it still shows up in internet searches, the information might be worth sharing.

I have an ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 motherboard for which I configured the stable Gentoo kernel (3.10.7 at the time of this writing). During boot, I received the same/similar error messages. After some digging through the kernel configuration, I found the settings that were causing the warnings to appear in dmesg.

I disabled ...

```
Device Drivers --->

  Multifunction device drivers --->

    < > Intel ICH LPC

    < > Intel SCH LPC
```

... and that resolved the problem.

Apparently, this isn't really a problem. Just more of a message from the kernel indicating that one driver was used over another.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

bumped into the exact same error with 

 *Quote:*   

> < > Intel ICH LPC 
> 
> < > Intel SCH LPC

 

will disable those

thanks !

----------

